# Jake Walk



## Lordbud (Oct 10, 2009)

In the very back corner of my storage room at the bottom of a stack of boxes I finally found the one labeled "Jamaica Gingers #1".
 Who knows maybe one of these is rare, but I doubt it.
 First up the pinged-out mold variant of Crane & Brigham.


----------



## Lordbud (Oct 10, 2009)

Next is the J.R. Gates & Co. Dr. Barnes Ess Jamaica Ginger.


----------



## Lordbud (Oct 10, 2009)

And the Shepardson & Gates variant of Dr. Barnes.


----------



## Lordbud (Oct 10, 2009)

A "fire aqua" E. Frese/S.F.  
 Found just off the Alameda in San Jose many years ago.


----------



## Lordbud (Oct 10, 2009)

An early "flint glass" E. Frese with a flared lip.


----------



## Lordbud (Oct 10, 2009)

A pair of Lyons...


----------



## Lordbud (Oct 10, 2009)

Contrast this beautiful Eastern-blown E.G. Lyons & Co. with the next one.


----------



## Lordbud (Oct 10, 2009)

Now for the sad Western-blown variant in the trademark "fire aqua" glass.[8D]


----------



## Lordbud (Oct 10, 2009)

Old & new mold Lyons...


----------



## Lordbud (Oct 10, 2009)

Your basic Western-blown Hostetter's...


----------



## Lordbud (Oct 10, 2009)

J.A. Folger & Co.


----------



## Lordbud (Oct 10, 2009)

Langley with Michaels...


----------



## Lordbud (Oct 10, 2009)

Langley without Michaels. This is an early example I'd forgotten I have. "Flint glass"...[8|] this was harder than heck to get a good picture of.


----------



## Lordbud (Oct 10, 2009)

A pair of McMillan & Keester's both with the worn mold on one side and the new mold on the other.
 In the lower example one can see the "S.F." just above the date stamp.


----------



## Lordbud (Oct 10, 2009)

A nice crude almost-green example of the old worn mold, one can see the tops of letters along the upper edge and the "S.F." in the lower right hand corner.


----------



## Lordbud (Oct 10, 2009)

Close up of the previous bottle's whatchacallya "crudity"[8D]


----------



## Lordbud (Oct 10, 2009)

Merten without Moffitt...


----------



## Lordbud (Oct 10, 2009)

And of course Merten with Moffitt, which everybody could see coming a mile away.[:-]
 For a relatively newer jake, this one has some fire to its aqua.


----------



## Lordbud (Oct 10, 2009)

A nice pair...of Redington & Co. jakes. Western-blown even.


----------



## Lordbud (Oct 10, 2009)

This pair of S.F. Turners are a tad rarer than the New York Turners, so I'm led to understand.


----------



## Lordbud (Oct 10, 2009)

Another nice pair...of Paul Rieger's...


----------



## Lordbud (Oct 10, 2009)

A W. T. Wenzell with applied lip that was tough to photograph...


----------



## Lordbud (Oct 10, 2009)

Finally a Wenzell with the "W in an oval" embossing.


----------



## Lordbud (Oct 10, 2009)

Forgot all about this one, too, geez.


----------



## Lordbud (Oct 10, 2009)

Previous bottle's crude-osity.[8D]


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 10, 2009)

Really nice collection!  Creative title to your thread as well!


----------



## Wilkie (Nov 4, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  Lordbud
> 
> In the very back corner of my storage room at the bottom of a stack of boxes I finally found the one labeled "Jamaica Gingers #1".
> Who knows maybe one of these is rare, but I doubt it.
> First up the pinged-out mold variant of Crane & Brigham.


 Jason, thanks for letting me know about your post.  I haven't been on the forum in a long time, been so busy and just haven't had much time.  I have this jake too, it's my favorite out of my whole jake collection.  Mine isn't pinged out though (I don't think).  I'll have to dig it out and look at it again now.


----------



## glass man (Nov 5, 2009)

WO0W! WISH I HAD GREAT BOTTLES JUST SITTING IN BOXES LIKE THAT!


----------



## annie44 (Nov 5, 2009)

Very nice!  I like the flint glass variants.  I only have one Jake's - it is a later version, but has a full label.  I'll try to get a pic up soon.


----------

